# 2 oder 4 takt



## punkarpfen (24. Juni 2011)

Hallo,
ich möchte mir einen neuen (gebrauchten) Motor zulegen. Der Motor wird nur ein bis zweimal pro Jahr für ein paar Tage zum Einsatz kommen und sollte 9.9 oder 15 Ps haben. 
Mittlerweile gibt es ja praktisch keine neuen 2-Takter mehr. 2 Takter sind in der Regel leichter und in der Anschaffung günstiger (weil meist älter). 
Welche Vorteile haben die modernen 4-Takter?
Welcher Motortyp ist langlebiger, zuverlässiger, wartungsärmer?


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: 2 oder 4 takt*

Eindeutig 4-Takter. Wesentlich laufruhiger und geringerer Verbrauch.


----------



## Astarod (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: 2 oder 4 takt*

Wenn du schon sagst,das er nur ein paar mal zum Einsatz kommt,warum dann einen viel teureren 4 Takter?Und ich glaube kaum das ein 9,9er 4 Takt viel Laufruhiger ist wie ein 2 Takter.
Alleine im Transport ist der 2 Takter viel leichter,weil keine Ölwanne usw.
Hol dir einen guten gebrauchten,halte die Inspektionen ein und du wirst 30 Jahre Spass dran haben;-)

Gruß
Asta


----------



## gründler (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: 2 oder 4 takt*

Moin

Ich weiß nicht was dran ist,aber man hört überall das die EU 2 takter in den nächsten Jahren verbieten will,wegen Umweltschutz Öl gemisch...etc.

Daher sollte das so kommen,wäre ein 4 takter wohl besser angebracht.

lg


----------



## Dxlfxn (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: 2 oder 4 takt*

....mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass ein 4takter ganz anders seinen Wert behält: Zählt für euch als Angler die Umwelt garnicht? Scheinbar ist das immer das Gleiche. Wenns die eigene Brieftasche betrifft, ist die Umwelt nebensächlich.
Petri


----------



## cafabu (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: 2 oder 4 takt*



punkarpfen schrieb:


> Hallo,
> iWelcher Motortyp ist langlebiger, zuverlässiger, wartungsärmer?



Habe lange Zeit 2-tackter im Einsatz gehabt, im Süß- und Salzwasserbereich. Meines Erachtens sind die 2-tackter ohne Grund in der Versenkung verschwunden. Jedenfalls habe ich jetzt mit den modernen 4-tacktern mehr technische Probleme als mit den alten 2-tacktern. Die 4er sind auch komplexer aufgebaut als die ollen 2er. Von der Haltbarkeit gibt es m. E. keine Unterschiede, kommt halt auf die Pflege und Behandlung an. Laufkomfort und Abgase sind die 4er natürlich besser.
Carsten


----------



## punkarpfen (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: 2 oder 4 takt*

@ Gründler: Hast du einen Link zu dem Verbot?
In irgendeiner Angelzeitschrift habe ich vor 10 Jahren etwas in der Art gelesen. Seitdem aber nicht mehr.


----------



## punkarpfen (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: 2 oder 4 takt*

Ich habe gerade Tante google gefragt: Das Verbot bezieht sich auf neue Motoren, die nicht die geforderten Abgasnormen erfüllen. Alte Motoren sind nicht davon betroffen (Bestandsschutz).


----------



## FehmarnAngler (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: 2 oder 4 takt*

Ich persöhnlich würde auch eher einen 4-Takt Motor nehmen.

Ich hatte selber mal den direkten Vergleich: 
Einen Tohatsu 2-Takt 6Ps (3,68Kw, 2 Zylinder), davor den gleichen mit 5Ps und einem Zylinder (als Leihmotor), da mein Mercury F5m 4-Takter in Reperatur war. 

Mit den Zweitaktmotoren kann ich in etwa jede zweite Ausfahrt den Tank nachfüllen, wenn ich die ganze Zeit nur Vollgas rumfahre ist der Tank schneller leer. Mit dem 4-Takter muss ich frühestens alle 5 Fahrten nachfüllen!

Mein Vater hat an seinen Großen Boot einen Honda BF 20 4-Takter, der als dieser durchgecheckt wurde, auch durch den 6Ps Tohatsu getauscht wurde. Da meinte er auch, dass der in etwa das Doppelte verbraucht hat.

Allerdings macht es meiner Meinung nach keinen Sinn sich für 1000+€ einen Viertakter zu kaufen wenn man weiß das er nur seltend zum Einsatz kommt. Denn Viertakter haben den großen Nachteil, dass sie deutlich öfters gewartet werden müssen. 

Dagegen braucht der 2-Takter natürlich Öl zusätzlich im Kraftstoff, wenn du es mal vergisst ist der Motor hin.


Gruß, Jochen


----------



## gründler (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: 2 oder 4 takt*

Nein,aber gib mal bei gooogel 2 takter Verbot ein,und du findest seite an seite.

Und auch bei Mopedhändlern geht diese "Aussage" rum,als ich im April mit der Karre (4 takter) zur Inspek.gewesen bin,wollte ein Kunde nen Roller kaufen (Verkaufen die da auch),da sagte der Verkäufer auch was von einem Verbot für 2 takter was von der EU kommen soll.

Nachtrag:
Na dann weißte ja bescheid.


lg


----------



## HD4ever (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: 2 oder 4 takt*

für 2 mal im Jahr würd ich mir nen leichteren 2-takter holen obwohl ich sonst auch eher zu 4-T raten würde
ist dann ja nicht so schlimm wenn der Verbrauch etwas höher ist


----------



## raubangler (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: 2 oder 4 takt*



Dolfin schrieb:


> ....mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass ein 4takter ganz anders seinen Wert behält: Zählt für euch als Angler die Umwelt garnicht? Scheinbar ist das immer das Gleiche. Wenns die eigene Brieftasche betrifft, ist die Umwelt nebensächlich.
> Petri




Er will ihn gebraucht kaufen.
Somit ist der Wertverlust sein Freund....

Umwelt?
Tauch' mal ein wenig, wenn Motorboote vorbeikommen.
Akustische Umweltschweine sind alle Motoren ohne Schalldämpfung über Wasser.

Lern' segeln!


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: 2 oder 4 takt*

wieso hat noch keiner den höheren wartungsaufwand (und -preis) der viertakter erwähnt? für ein oder zweima im jahr... hol dir nen guten zweitakter


----------



## Ted (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: 2 oder 4 takt*

Ich würd dir auch zu nem guten 2-Takter raten. In Sachen Gewicht, Preis und Wartung macht denen kein 4-Takter was vor. Außerdem sind die 2-Takter spritziger im Fahrverhalten.


----------



## punkarpfen (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: 2 oder 4 takt*

Ok, danke für die hilfreichen Antworten. Es wird wohl ein 2-Takter werden.


----------



## Dxlfxn (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: 2 oder 4 takt*

Mir kann es natürlich egal sein, was du wirklich machst. Trotztdem würde ich mir überlegen, ob ich noch in eine Steinzeittechnik Geld stecke. Natürlich reden sich viele noch immer ihre alten Kisten schön - niemand weiß aber beim Sendungsbewußtsein der Umweltpolitiker, wann die diese Teile ganz einfach mal verbieten.
Eine mögliche Alternative wären natürlich die neuen 2takter mit morderner Technik. Zum Schleppangeln würde ich sie aber auch nicht empfehlen.
Petri


----------



## omnimc (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: 2 oder 4 takt*

ich lese nix, aber siehe links klar 2 takt!!!!!


----------



## Ralle2609 (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: 2 oder 4 takt*

da ich viel mit motoren zutun habe:

2takter hohere drehzahl bei geringerem hubraum und höhere leistung bei geringerem hubraum

4takter genau das gegenteil aber bessere leistungsentfaltung im unterendrehzahlbereich

zudem muss das öl jedes jahr mindestens runter da es sich sonst kaputtsteht , heisst jedes jahr wartung für umsonst da es nicht gebraucht wurde
die werden wegen den abgasnormaen verboten so wie es in der auto- nutzfahrzeug herstellung auch NUR noch bei motoren um abgaswerte gibt... deswegen darfst die alten aber noch fahren dürfen nur nicht mehr gebaut werden.

2 takter sind halt manchmal launisch aber für deinen zweck defenitiv die richtige wahl und wenn du ihn so oft nicht brauchst macht sich das geringe gewicht auch bezahlt und der kraftstoffverbrauch ist höher ja aber bei den paar fahrten im jahr ist das auch nicht relevant.


hoffe ich konnte etwas licht ins dunkel bringen#h bei fragen auch gern per pm


----------



## omnimc (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: 2 oder 4 takt*

4 t ist auf alle fällegünstiger im verbrauch und 2 t sind mittlerweile teilweise verboten.


----------



## Dxlfxn (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: 2 oder 4 takt*

Viel Licht war das nicht, Ralle...
Das Öl, was du beim Ölwechsel beweinst, hat der 2takter bereits zur Hälfte im Betrieb verbrannt und zur anderen Hälfte ins Wasser geschmiert.


----------



## omnimc (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: 2 oder 4 takt*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Viel Licht war das nicht, Ralle...
> Das Öl, was du beim Ölwechsel beweinst, hat der 2takter bereits zur Hälfte im Betrieb verbrannt und zur anderen Hälfte ins Wasser geschmiert.


 

??? ich benutze spezial öl für bootsmotoren,wenn jemand normales 2t öl nimmt kann es auch mal ganz schnell teuer werden.


----------



## Astarod (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: 2 oder 4 takt*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Mir kann es natürlich egal sein, was du wirklich machst. Trotztdem würde ich mir überlegen, ob ich noch in eine Steinzeittechnik Geld stecke. Natürlich reden sich viele noch immer ihre alten Kisten schön - niemand weiß aber beim Sendungsbewußtsein der Umweltpolitiker, wann die diese Teile ganz einfach mal verbieten.
> Eine mögliche Alternative wären natürlich die neuen 2takter mit morderner Technik. Zum Schleppangeln würde ich sie aber auch nicht empfehlen.
> Petri


 
Wenn es danach geht,dürfte kein Benzin oder Dieselmotor im Wasser betrieben werden,denn wo ist der Auspuff?(Nur zur Info die Maschinen eines Normalen Elbschubers verbrauchen etwa 22000 Liter Diesel PRO WOCHE).Ja im Wasser und es gehen auch Schadstoffe ins Wasser.Und diese Steinzeittechnik ist so bewährt das 30 Jahre alte Motoren immer noch gutes Geld kosten,weil sie laufen und laufen und laufen.Und der Mehrverbrauch an Öl ist ein Lacher bei so kleinen Motoren.Und genau an diesen alten Kisten kann man mal wenn es nötig ist etwas selbst machen,denn wo nicht viel Technik ist,kann auch nicht viel kaputt gehen.


----------



## andy72 (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: 2 oder 4 takt*

die 2 takter werden von der eu nicht verboten sondern es war im gespräch das ab 2012 keine neuen mehr zugelassen werden(ist aber im sande verlaufen, ich arbeite in der 2 rad branche und kann nur sagen das wir 2500 2 takter auf halde stehen haben) das heisst das wenn ich mir heute nen 2 takter kaufe kann ich den bis in alle ewigkeit nutzen !!!!


----------



## Marf22 (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: 2 oder 4 takt*

Wir haben beides auf dem Boot....90PS 2-Takter und 4PS 4-Takter. Beides seine vor und Nachteile. Beide kann man selber warten. Den 2-Takter mit ein wenig Geschick auch immer reparieren. Der 4-Takter ist schon etwas komplexer. 

  Vom Verbrauch bin ich mit dem 2-Takter auch zufrieden, muss allerdings sagen, das ich ihn seltenst am oberen Drehzahlbereich fahre, sondern gemütlich bei 3500 Touren daher juckel/gleite.

  Ich denke, man kann aus allem eine Hexenjagd machen. Man sollte sehen was man braucht und was man bereit ist einzusetzen. Zum schleppen nutzen wir ausschließlich den Viertakter, da man ihn kaum hört und ihn das Standgas völlig kalt lässt, hier gebe ich Dolfin völlig recht. Außer auf Hornis, da schleppen wir mit dem Großen. 

  Den Umweltaspekt halte ich wiederum für sehr weit hergeholt…..man muss halt selber dran glauben und dann sollte man besser ganz aufs Boot fahren verzichten. Dann tut man der Umwelt was Gutes. Solange Schiffe durch mein Angelrevier fahren, die ein mehrfaches von  meinem Bootsgewicht an Treibstoff in der Stunde zu Abgasen und Dreck umwandeln, läßt sich mein Gewissen zähmen. Voraussetzung für mich aber auch das vorgeschriebene 2-T-Öl und einen sauber eingestellten Motor, der nicht das ganze unverbrandte Öl rausdrückt.


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: 2 oder 4 takt*

Ich favourisiere auch eher die Steinzeittechnik, die man noch mit Werkzeug heile macht. Bei nem 4-T wird in der Werkstatt erstmal direkt der Laptop angeschlossen, Speicher ausgelsen usw... da kann man als Privatmann doch nichts mehr selbst machen und muss ja schon zum Zündkerzen Wechseln fast schon in die Werkstatt... nicht gerade günstig auf Dauer! Vielfahrer holen es mit dem Sprit wohl wieder raus, aber die ganz neuen 2-T (übrigens keine Steinzeittechnik) verbrauchen auch nicht wesentlich mehr... wobei das auch schon halbe Computer sind |uhoh:


----------

